

Entopsis: Molecular medicine meets machine-learning - judegomila
http://www.techiatric.com/latest/2014/10/8/entopsis-molecular-medicine-meets-machine-learning#.VDW5zCldXd0=

======
dalke
That reads like a thinly veiled press release. I would like to know if it
actually, you know, works. It seems to have no customers, which should cause
raised eyebrows to the agiliests among us.

Also, regarding competitive methods, I could have sworn I heard exactly the
same optimism regarding gene expression arrays. Like
[http://www.nature.com/scitable/topicpage/genetic-
diagnosis-d...](http://www.nature.com/scitable/topicpage/genetic-diagnosis-
dna-microarrays-and-cancer-1017) .

If the closest comparison is to mass spec then it feels like the choice was on
technique - identification of certain fragments - rather than on outcome. If
so, then that's a bit like saying a camel is a better way to get across the
desert than a horse, omitting that cars and airplanes are likely better still.

